# Who would vote for the legalization of foothold, conibears and snares?



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I just returned from Missouri where I spent a couple of mornings checking traps with a good friend of mine. Kansas city Missouri just passed a law that allows trapping inside of city limits. Missouri seems to be going in the opposite direction of Colorado, in terms of sportsmen's rights.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Ben, I've been trying to get organized enough to start a petition to get this issue back in an election as a ballot issue. I'm going to make it a priority over the next two years to get this done. So, my answer to your question is, yes I'm in favor of brining back trapping using leghold, snares and body gripping traps.

We are fighting an uphill battle on this issue here in Colo-fornia, but it's time to take the fight to them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Got my vote !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm all for it. I haven't seen an inhumane trap in my lifetime. The antis can make anything look bad though.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike, let me know how I can help!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Once the petition is drafted and approved by the Colorado Secretary of State, I'll get copies out to the Colorado folks who want to help gather signatures.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I will take a few when they are ready.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ben!!!

You have to take a short online course to even gather signatures on an approved petition. Still interested? lol


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep. This is a cause I can get behind. Where do I go to get "certified"?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

let me finish getting the details and the application filed. there's no need to do anything until we have an approved petition.

Thanks for being ready Ben!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am all for it! The only problem I see is, some people don't know how to use them! i.e. setting them to close to people, " city limits " I think is a bad idea, someone will set a snare or conibear off a trail that everyone uses to walk their dogs and that will be the end of trapping with them...if every trapper had a brain. We would still be using snares and foothold traps here in Arizona, all it takes is one bad apple. JMO... maybe a class to teach everyone the right way, would work?


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Common sense does go a long long way. There are regs that would have to be written in to the petition to satisfy the worries of the people who are not pro or con. Padded jaws, double swivel, shock absorbing spring. Daily check etc. I would like to see easement rights however in unincorporated areas. Outside of the few metro areas Colorado is very sparsely populated.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great point, +1 on common sense...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I believe that will have to be part of the selling point. A class taught by DOW certified instructors much like a hunter saftey course but more in the proper instruction and use of all types of traps. Anymore common sense is somethimg that is lacking in the general population and has to be constantly brought to peoples attention. This site (PT) has more members with that common sense than any other site I've been on or looked at.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to take a trappers ED class here in Arizona to get my license, even though I started trapping in 1976 and had a license before, it is good to know each states rules & regs. It may help to get what you want in CO...


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm all for it. I live in Illinois and everything south of I-80 is small farming communities but the "state" of Chicago makes life hard for us since its full of anti gun idiots. Every year we get more and more of our constitutional rights taken away or restricted.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

was there supposed to be a poll with this to vote? i honestly don't know enough about trapping to know the difference, but if a trapper is working the line like he should, then why not legalize them?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the antis don't care if we are doing everything as we should, they have their own agenda and do everything they can to force their agenda on the rest of the public, the general public is so uneducated on the ways of the outdoors and sportsmen and women, that they believe the trumped up hype. They antis are well organized and very well funded, that's why we as hunters, trappers and yes even fishing enthusiasts' must continue to support as many pro groups as we can.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very well said 220. That is definitely the truth.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Have anyone on board to sponsor the petition? Wool Growers? Cattlemens Assoc.? How will the difference in population since 1996 affect the outcome? Roughly 1.2 million more people living in the state since then. Funding to promote the peition is coming from where? Is a padded jaw trap really your preferred tool on the petition? Have you looked at the BMP's to see which trap is really preferred?

Have you wondered why Bonnie from Woolgrowers or Mr. Canterbury from Cattlemens Assoc. have not attempted it. Or all of your favorite person from the CTA? I think this is a more in depth issue than just flying by the seat of your pants, I would research alot, and when you got that far, I would research even more. I would even advise seeking a consulting firm for a feasibilty study. I like your ambition, but I think you have no idea how much money or time is involved in your quest.


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

Washington state voters outlawed "All spring traps" so that also outlawed mole traps, mouse traps and rat traps. If people needed to know what they were talking about before they voted on something, none of us would have this problem.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Coalforge,

that sucks!!!


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure, I'd vote for that, but where I live they fortunatley are legal (Cable restraints, not snares). Course I'm part of the 48%, so a vote might not matter much. Let the predators eat their pets...then we can all be "Control Specialists" not hunters.


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Great topic. I'd vote for it in a heart beat. I just moved to CO from Idaho and have some traps collecting dust. Unfortunately, there are more liberals here then I thought. I think this could be a losing battle in this state. There are so many stupid laws here it drives me nuts. I can't even let my dog go swimming in a lake or creek anywhere in the Denver area. They have indoor swimming pools where people can pay to let their dogs swim. That's just nuts. I'd sign the petition but we are out gunned in this state. I'm not saying we should give up either. I try to educate people about the subject when it comes up.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

...So throwing a stick to a Lab is bad for what? Can't you just let the dog swim and give it a real scolding afterwards? Seems to work with my children when they mis-behave in public.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, when I read this stuff, I have to just "X" off the states that I might live in someday.


----------

